# 747 grey waste disposal?



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 747 where the grey waste comes out of a flexi pipe behind the rear wheels. The pipe is hard to get at and on some site the rear of the motorhome is too low to put a waste hog in.
Des anyone have an attachment or a solution of dispencing their grey waste easily as not all camp sites have a motorhome service point?

Many thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, I have (had?) a solution although my waste exit pipe is near the front.

I made up a length of PVC drain pipe with an adjustable bend fitted. This can be attached to the end of the flexi and leads out past the side of the van. I kept it in the garage but hardly ever needed it as I mostly wildcamp and can get a bucket underneath.

My original flexi section was split and I renewed it. Within 1 year, it had split again so I just cut it off 1" below floor level and use a bucket.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have a short lenght of flexable pipe with a 90 degree bend on the end that is in clips screwed to the underside of the floor. I either put a bucket under it. Or pull it down a put it into the waste bottle on wheels like your hog.

Andy


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I carry a bit of plastic guttering, so I can direct where the water goes, and I don't need to get too close to the service point. I also carry a couple of plastic buckets which I use to empty when no service point available - most CLs will let you put water into the hedge or across the grass.


----------

